# Any good?



## Beachnut (Apr 5, 2021)

Do you think this rubber will work for flat bands?

https://www.amazon.ca/Haquno-Resistance-Exercise-Stretching-Flexbands/dp/B08CXR96BF


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

i would say yes


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Some of that stuff works really well, for instance...I used everlast exercise bands for years when everyone was using thera band. The everlast shot faster, smoother, and lasted longer then there as well. That said...those short bands that are linked tend to be very thick, and unless you want to cut them like spaghetti there too heavy. If you want to go the exercise band route go to your local Walmart or Canadian tire and buy the Pilates bands. But for the price of those linked you can buy a roll of really good slingshot elastic and it will be way more elastic as well hope this helps.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Probably, but you may find this to be a better option: the Chinese "Precise" brand.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32850176280.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.18.1390a56dpbYZHZ

Made specifically for slingshot shooting. Bands made with this rubber last a long time, according to my personal experience.

0.50 to 0.60 mm thickness covers most shooting power needs.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I used to make band sets from green exercise latex purchased from walmart with great success. I'm not sure the brand printed on the wrapper. I used to make up band sets from TBG too. After using BSB, I have little desire to use either.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

It's latex, so it will work.

But, 2 meters of 150cm wide slingshot latex won't cost more than that.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I was looking at "booty bands" a couple of weeks ago at a local fitness store. Most of them were far too think for slingshots but the lightest band they had seemed promising. It had good stretch and good retraction/response. This would be something I would consider if I had to shop locally. With mail order you can enjoy slingshot bands like the BSB, Precise, GZK and Sumeike.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

I agree that it would. But also as already said band made for shooting slingshots is about that or even cheaper and will be more consistent


----------

